# Not guilty



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

George Zimmerman found not guilty lets see what happens now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, I am sure idiots are going to do back flips off the banisters and folks are going to get hurt.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm waiting to see. I hope common sense prevails but common sense is a misnomer these days.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I think George is going to be suing several News stations. He may even be able to sue the state. Now that he has been found not guilty he will get his gun and CCW licence back also. But I bet he is give up being the neighborhood watch man.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

YES YES YES!!!!!!! No "compromise verdict"!!!!! Full acquittal. Now run Zimmerman and hide well friend. And in case anyone noticed, the NAACP is already out for blood. Way to propogate the hate.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I think George is going to be suing several News stations. He may even be able to sue the state. Now that he has been found not guilty he will get his gun and CCW licence back also. But I bet he is give up being the neighborhood watch man.


I hope the little cop-wannabe simply disappears into the mist of nowhere. I don't want to hear another thing about him. He caused enough problems.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I was glad to see Mr. Zimmerman found not guilty, if I was him, I would consider moving to Montana.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> I was glad to see Mr. Zimmerman found not guilty, if I was him, I would consider moving to Montana.


Or Canada.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> I was glad to see Mr. Zimmerman found not guilty, if I was him, I would consider moving to Montana.


I think he would fit it good here..lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

First I take no comfort in Martins death. Regardless of the reasons. There is never a chance for a do over after death.
This case should have never been charged. Yes Zimmerman should have reported what he saw and walked away. 
This case was made political, the so called justice system was told to convict him no madder what.
The news media lied and altered tapes. The justice system stonewalled the defense . The court was used to harasses Zimmerman and his family.
Will we now stand and demand they be held accountable? 
No we will get some rest we have jobs to be at Monday we have things we must do. Protest is not our sole function in life.
Sleep well tonight if your anywhere near Sanford FL give the dog some coffee so he is up all night keep the weapon handy ,
And pray you never have to take a life for any reason.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> First I take no comfort in Martins death. Regardless of the reasons. There is never a chance for a do over after death.
> This case should have never been charged. Yes Zimmerman should have reported what he saw and walked away.
> This case was made political, the so called justice system was told to convict him no madder what.
> The news media lied and altered tapes. The justice system stonewalled the defense . The court was used to harasses Zimmerman and his family.
> ...


^^^^^^
Church.

Smitty, as usual, offers up the right insights.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I'm waiting to see. I hope common sense prevails but common sense is a misnomer these days.


I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I just watched a video by the Martin Family Attorney's. They stated that Dr. Martin Luther King's daughter, in a tweet to them, compared Trayvon to Medgar Evers in the continued fight for civil rights as his death, was as significant in their plight as Mr. Evers death. ??? Really? Because I don't remember hearing anything about Medgar Evers being tattooed, thugged up, smoking dope and finding pleasure in assaulting people while hanging around with a bunch of hood rats that couldn't speak proper english if their lives counted on it. 

What I do recall of Mr. Evers is he was a World War II veteran, a college graduate and family man with three children who was ambushed and gunned down in his own driveway, feet from where his children slept, by a "white supremacist" with ties to the Ku Klux Klan and the White Citizens Council. Medgar Evers was a threat to no one except them "white Christian good 'ole boy racists" of Mississippi. Exactly what was Trayvon's contribution to the continued fight for racial equality other than being black? 

He was killed trying to kill, or at least grievously injure, someone else who had a legal right to be doing what they were doing and being where they were. He sought the confrontation with that "creepy-ass-cracker" and he lost. Skittles be damned. It makes me absolutely sick that they would even tug at the strings of the civil rights movement and compare this thug to someone of legitimacy like Medgar Evers, who never did anything to anyone.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> It makes me absolutely sick that they would even tug at the strings of the civil rights movement and compare this thug to someone of legitimacy like Medgar Evers, who never did anything to anyone.


Indeed sir


----------



## Kpharr (Mar 1, 2013)

I too feel terrible for the parents of trayvon; however, I feel that the verdict was right on. This was a case against the stand your ground and gun control. The case should have never been filed. The government tried to push their agenda. We won the battle, but there will be many more ahead. Many civil suits will be filed in the days ahead.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Kpharr said:


> I too feel terrible for the parents of trayvon; however, I feel that the verdict was right on. This was a case against the stand your ground and gun control. The case should have never been filed. The government tried to push their agenda. We won the battle, but there will be many more ahead. Many civil suits will be filed in the days ahead.


People keep bring up stand your ground, but the defense never used that, it was straight self defense that they used.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Riots in Miami


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Those people aren't rioting they are celebrating. Can't you hear the bobozalas? I'm going to watch Honey boo boo. Tell me when this is over.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Good for GZ. so the world lost a wanna be gang banger, there's plenty more to take his place.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

A march of about 80 people in SF. I've heard of no other issues. No sirens, nothing, looks like the hype was just that. 

BTW we are trying to figure out the march in SF. We're no sure if it's for real or DOJ people on overtime?


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Riots in Miami


nice video though the narration of the person hoping the police "bash there skulls in" is pretty concerning if people so openly support a police state.


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Or Canada.


No sir.. you can keep him... ::clapping::


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> nice video though the narration of the person hoping the police "bash there skulls in" is pretty concerning if people so openly support a police state.


I agree with you and now I am starting to wonder if this is a real riot over Zimmerman as I can't find any thing else on it, unless there is some type of media blackout.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I agree with you and now I am starting to wonder if this is a real riot over Zimmerman as I can't find any thing else on it, unless there is some type of media blackout.







same video I guess it was fake after all... click to view it on youtube and read the comments


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

If anyone wants to have some fun...head on over to You Tube. It's a battle of the wits and most of us can pack light. I'm having a great discussion with some idiot called curtflirt2 and another guy named Milton. Pure genius these two, but there are still plenty of weak ones left in the herd if you want to join in. ::clapping::


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> If anyone wants to have some fun...head on over to You Tube. It's a battle of the wits and most of us can pack light. I'm having a great discussion with some idiot called curtflirt2 and another guy named Milton. Pure genius these two, but there are still plenty of weak ones left in the herd if you want to join in. ::clapping::


What is the link there are thousand of youtubes.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

And the pot boils.. Stoked by the race baters Sharpton and Jackson and their liberal media. Today and the next few days could be interesting. 

Now to see if the king of race baters says anything given he declared Martin could be his son.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Tundra Dweller said:


> No sir.. you can keep him... ::clapping::


I think zim and snowden need to talk.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The guilty parties in this IMO, is the media, Al Sharpton Jesse Jackson and the likes, oh yes and lets not forget our dear president. Had Zimmerman and Martin been of the same race, this would have made it on page three of the local paper and nowhere else. Last year 7,000 blacks were murdered, of that 94% were killed by other blacks. Where's the national outcry for them?, and grief for their parents? CNN, Fox News, CNBC and all other wants news, needs news, and when there isn't news they MAKE news. I'm sorry Mr. Zimmerman was dragged threw the mud, and his life will forever be changed over this, and yes, I am also sorry for Trayvon's family, its terrible losing a family member, but honestly, the person who caused Trayvon's death was himself.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Sharpton the race pimp was just on meet the press calling Trayvon an innocent child three separate times and referring to civil rights three separate times while referencing Dr. King, Poor George is going to continue to be drug through the mud on civil trials after this.

I do not believe Trayvon was an innocent child, I believe he attacked this man, Ill be it provoked.

If this had been a black man who shot Trayvon, no one would have heard about it.

A mixed race Hispanic, had to be labeled white / Hispanic by the media to keep this alive.

Guilty and brought to trial by popular opinion.

Trully sad.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Justice delivered by six brave women!


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Don't celebrate too early. Zimmerman could be charged with violating the punk's civil rights ala Rodney King.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

roy said:


> Don't celebrate too early. Zimmerman could be charged with violating the punk's civil rights ala Rodney King.


Justice was served last night. What might happen is another matter. I think he likely will be charged given the bigotry of Obama and Holder. At some point something will awaken all the non-blacks that support Obama.

If you are not treating non-blacks that support Obama with contempt you are approving of their bigotry.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> If you are not treating non-blacks that support Obama with contempt you are approving of their bigotry.


I treat everyone that supported Obama with contempt, regardless of color.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Good for Zimmerman. He should have never been charged though and it's all political corruption and a pos government that he was. I hope he sues, especially CNN and wins big. Buys a nice place away from Sanford and has a good life. I also hope he arms himself more and prepares for battle, because all of that won't likely happen.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

IMO GZ was a jerk TM was a jerk. TM won't be any more. Did GZ learn something time will tell.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> I think zim and snowden need to talk.


Probably, but first they will have to find a place they can legally tell the truth and not have the government try to kill them. And that wouldn't be the USA any more.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> The guilty parties in this IMO, is the media, Al Sharpton Jesse Jackson and the likes, oh yes and lets not forget our dear president. Had Zimmerman and Martin been of the same race, this would have made it on page three of the local paper and nowhere else. Last year 7,000 blacks were murdered, of that 94% were killed by other blacks. Where's the national outcry for them?, and grief for their parents? CNN, Fox News, CNBC and all other wants news, needs news, and when there isn't news they MAKE news. I'm sorry Mr. Zimmerman was dragged threw the mud, and his life will forever be changed over this, and yes, I am also sorry for Trayvon's family, its terrible losing a family member, but honestly, the person who caused Trayvon's death was himself.


Racism is not limited to whites. We have been witnessing proof at all levels from the president down to the average citizen. And it's all fostered by the media that lies and changes transcripts yet suffers no recrimination.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

ekim said:


> Probably, but first they will have to find a place they can legally tell the truth and not have the government try to kill them. And that wouldn't be the USA any more.


True.. And also sad.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Can anyone tell me why there isn't a NAAWP National Association for the Advancement of WHITE People. It could be 9 times bigger and 20 time better funded to counter the NAACP. Where would we be if it wasn't for the NRA to counter gun control. It is time to make everyone truly equal and quit all these special privileges.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Can anyone tell me why there isn't a NAAWP National Association for the Advancement of WHITE People. It could be 9 times bigger and 20 time better funded to counter the NAACP. Where would we be if it wasn't for the NRA to counter gun control. It is time to make everyone truly equal and quit all these special privileges.


It's George Bush's fault!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Because only white are racist and black are justified in any action they take.
Notice the rioting in CA. NO arrests made where is the our rage? none.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Can anyone tell me why there isn't a NAAWP National Association for the Advancement of WHITE People. It could be 9 times bigger and 20 time better funded to counter the NAACP. Where would we be if it wasn't for the NRA to counter gun control. It is time to make everyone truly equal and quit all these special privileges.


There was. It was started by a guy named Duke (George, maybe?) back in the late 60's, early 70's.
Duke was a former wizard or something with the KKK who tried to make white racists more "respectable" by forming the NAAWP. This organization renounced the violence of the KKK, but not it's general goals. Still racist.
He even ran for President of the US a couple times as an independant.
If I remember right he was from Metarie, Louisiana.

Today we have the League Of The South, which is not really racist like the CNN-type people try to make it, but does support secession. Which is not a bad idea.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I heard Obama say on TV a while back "If I had a son he'd look like Trayvon", thereby disgracefully hinting he was on the black kids side, but luckily the jury weren't swayed.
If he wants a son who pins a white man on the ground while straddling his chest punching him in the face and slamming his head into the ground he's welcome to him.
Mind you, Zimmerman must have played it badly to let himself get sat on in the first place.
Hey Mr Wayne would you let anybody get inside your guard and sit on you?

_"*That'll be the day*"_
)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There was. It was started by a guy named Duke (George, maybe?) back in the late 60's, early 70's.
> Duke was a former wizard or something with the KKK who tried to make white racists more "respectable" by forming the NAAWP. This organization renounced the violence of the KKK, but not it's general goals. Still racist.
> He even ran for President of the US a couple times as an independant.
> If I remember right he was from Metarie, Louisiana.
> ...


I think it was David Duke.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> I think it was David Duke.


Yeah, that sound better.
The NAAWP was basically just the KKK in a suit and tie rather than bedsheets.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Riots? That's a typical night in Oakland.



Smitty901 said:


> Because only white are racist and black are justified in any action they take.
> Notice the rioting in CA. NO arrests made where is the our rage? none.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Personally,
I wont lose any sleep with Trayvon gone from this world. I just wish many many more punks like him would leave this earth.. I don't care what color, black white brown yellow or purple! Punks nowadays KNOW they can do whatever the hell they want with few consequences!! I am all for people making mistakes and learning from them. However, there are many many people out there with SEVERAL violent crime convictions,drug and theft convictions.. There need to be a time when enough is enough!!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Because only white are racist and black are justified in any action they take.
> Notice the rioting in CA. NO arrests made where is the our rage? none.


and the black panthers can make terroristic statements and threats with zero consequences.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm completely disgusted. I read the news and the fact that they are considering a DOJ review is incredible. IF they go after GZ then they'll have to go after 30,000 others that murdered other blacks. What about their civil right? It's a race thing an it starts at the TOP.. with the president.

CNN called GZ a white-Hispanic. Under that criteria, we then have a white-black president.

GZ doesn't stand a chance with the DOJ... Holder and his crony's on the civil rights board with go after him. Again, politics and race pure and simple. 

I'm ashamed of Amerika.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Obama's more white-arab than anything. He's barely black, but black American's in mass are so racist themselves, most can't see anything or care about anything other than skin color. Trayvon the thief, drugdealer, child pornographer Martin being dead is a benefit to America. Unlike many hard working and moral black American's, he like many was well on the road to being a 1st class piece of shit. His death no doubt saved other's from future harm. Good riddance. Thank God he's dead.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

The Obama re-election machine is gathering in Chicago. I'm glad we are leaving this state in the morning.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Are you leaving ILLAnoyed for good?


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Are you leaving ILLAnoyed for good?


For him and his family's sake I hope so!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Are you leaving ILLAnoyed for good?


We are attending a wedding in Missouri next weekend. My wife is a life time Cubs fan but never seen Wriggley Field so we attended a game. We then toured Chicago. I'll never come back because of gun laws.

In my opinion the only place I have been that is more dangerous is Jurez Mexico. Down there I could not have a gun either but I could hire my own policeman for $100 a day. I was his favorite customer because I gave him a hundred the day I arrived no matter how late and the day I departed no matter how early. I did not exclude him from any meals with customers.

There are a lot of people showing up this afternoon with no reservations. There is a hotel section near Midway jet port with about 8 or 10 hotels in the $200 range. Some habe signs; others with gold teeth; still more with pants around the knees; then there are the starched shirt big guys. I'd profile them as white lawyers.

Remember the pity legislation the Brady's delivered to us. It is my opinion the Obama machine seized on this opertunity, blew it out of proportion with this being their goal.

This to the Obama machine was never about finding Zimmerman guilty. The proof is in the fact that the prosecution created reasonable doubt the first day of trial.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ...The NAAWP was basically just the KKK in a suit and tie rather than bedsheets.


Even so, I don't think us decent god-fearing white folks got anything to worry about from any far right groups..
Scene from 'The Boys from Brazil'- 
_Greg Peck (posing as a nazi-hunter)- "I hate all nazis"
John Dehner- "I dunno about nazis, it's the ******* we gotta worry about"_

At 1:35:25


----------



## kokobee (Jul 19, 2013)

hi it's good for me to be right here at this forum, the only concern I want to talk to and make a conversation on homes for sale Dublin CA. Thanks a lot it's nice to stay here.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

kokobee said:


> hi it's good for me to be right here at this forum, the only concern I want to talk to and make a conversation on homes for sale Dublin CA. Thanks a lot it's nice to stay here.


Welcome from Minnesota. I have no idea what the hell you are talking about, but welcome none the less.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> Even so, I don't think us decent god-fearing white folks got anything to worry about from any far right groups..
> Scene from 'The Boys from Brazil'-
> _Greg Peck (posing as a nazi-hunter)- "I hate all nazis"
> John Dehner- "I dunno about nazis, it's the ******* we gotta worry about"_
> ...


Sorry about your problem guy suggest you take it to God. As with me he may want you to struggle instead of simply making it disappear but that's one of his ways of building us.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I find it amazing that Obama actually said that he could have been Trayvon martin. If only, then we wouldn't have to put up with this crap.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Today Obama showed his true colors as it maybe.
He said in his own words that Zimmerman should have been found equity even if he was not.
In Obama and Holder's view laws do not madder people are either guilty or not guilty based on how they see it and how it can be used to father their cause.
Welcome to the new America.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I find it amazing that Obama actually said that he could have been Trayvon martin. If only, then we wouldn't have to put up with this crap.


That's a statement that may come back to haunt him if a civil law suit and/or civil rights case are pursued. There are some things about young Mr. Martin that were suppressed by the State Attorney and as it turns out, the Dade County ISD Police Department. One such thing was that when he was busted spray painting the school wall he was also found to be in posession of a large flat tip screw driver and a back pack full of jewelry that matched the items stolen from a home 2 blocks from the school. The "evidence" was turned into the local police as "found property" and the circumstances of the their discovery was never disclosed.

We already know he had texts and pictures that supported his "love of fighting", but the State Prosecutor never turned them over to the defense.

Folks, we have a young man who liked to fight, use drugs, and break into peoples houses. Oh ya, he also came out of the dark and threw the first punch, and the 2nd, and the 3rd, etc.


----------

